# Replacing original trolling motor on a Tracker boat!



## njTom (Apr 27, 2011)

Any tracker owners out there that replaced their bow mounted trolling motors? Do I need to have access under the bow deck for bolting down or is their another way? I am upgrading from the original motorguide pro 40lb to a motorguide pro 54lb and not sure how to go about replacing it. I would assume the mounting holes should line up? (i hope [-o< ). Any suggestions?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 27, 2011)

i mean people use isolator bolts but some people have trouble installing them correctly and the seem to come loose. Thats probibly just their error in having the holes to big. You can try isolator bolts though if you cant make it under your boat.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 27, 2011)

They make them different lengths for different depths or material your mounting into.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 27, 2011)

I have an 04 PT 175 with a factory mounted proseries 4300 TM. I would assume you would need access to the area under the bow but don't know for sure as I have never taken my TM off. It's not hard to access if needed if you have a boat similar to mine. Remove the panel that holds the TM plug, and disconnect the wiring (remember how it hooks up), then remove the sloped panel by removing 6-10 screws. you then have access to the most forward portion of the boat. Not hard, just take your time


----------



## richg99 (Apr 27, 2011)

re " and disconnect the wiring (remember how it hooks up),"..

I will often just take a digital picture of whatever I am taking apart. No need to print it unless you need it. Sometimes, just a glance at the pix on your camera will bring back the info you need. 
regards, Rich


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, you need access to the bottom. Take off that slanted panel that connects the bow to the deck, and unbolt. Keep the rubber isolators and reuse them.

Chances are your holes will line up, or come close and require minimal drilling. I yanked the stock MG and put a new MK on in less than an hour. Real easy job.


----------



## njTom (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys! I am planning on on switching the TM out next weekend.


----------



## Presta24 (Feb 12, 2020)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Yeah, you need access to the bottom. Take off that slanted panel that connects the bow to the deck, and unbolt. Keep the rubber isolators and reuse them.
> 
> Chances are your holes will line up, or come close and require minimal drilling. I yanked the stock MG and put a new MK on in less than an hour. Real easy job.



How do you get that slanted panel off?


----------

